# Fastest way to take a roof off



## Ncrest (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the fastest way to take off a roof? Can't use a crane no room.
Is it better to strip the shingles then plywood then rafters.
or as I'm leaning to cut between the rafters and remove section
I'm not a beginner so I need straight forward answers no bull! If you don't know then don't reply!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Sections usually worked best for us. Makes less mess


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Ncrest said:


> What is the fastest way to take off a roof? Can't use a crane no room.
> Is it better to strip the shingles then plywood then rafters.
> or as I'm leaning to cut between the rafters and remove section
> *I'm not a beginner so I need straight forward answers no bull! If you don't know then don't reply*!


You set yourself up for this one!
:stupid:


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Stinger missile.

Or go here instead to ask this question. http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Ncrest said:


> What is the fastest way to take off a roof? Can't use a crane no room.
> Is it better to strip the shingles then plywood then rafters.
> or as I'm leaning to cut between the rafters and remove section
> I'm not a beginner so I need straight forward answers no bull! If you don't know then don't reply!


bulldozer

chain and rope

sawzaw!

spongebob and patrick

was im helpful?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

the Stihl Ms460 demolition saw


----------



## Ncrest (Jun 16, 2009)

is there a demo chain for a 028pro


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I think he is a beginner

I smell something here


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Ncrest said:


> You know what I've been a carpenter for 30 yrs. and have done all kinds of work, all I was looking for was the fastest way to do this. Thanks to the guys that had real input


 now, that's not nice Mr. Homeowner!




:sad:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you

What is it you want to hear?

Just get a forklift and start ripping it off. 

One good man could do it in half a day.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

My dad and uncle went fishing with a stick of dynamite once....about 50 years ago. Maybe you could take a lesson from that??? Make quick work of that roof.


Sam


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh you want the fastest way??

Turn house upside down and shake vigorously!


----------

